# Beethoven by Schenck - a program



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Beethoven: Piano Concerto in C, Op.2 No.3 
Allegretto in b, WoO 61
Ziemlich lebhaft, in B flat, WoO 60
Piano Concerto No. 29 in B flat, Op. 106
Ecossaisen WoO 83 in E flat

Georg Friedrich Schenck, piano
Recorded 13-16 March 2000
Piano Classics PCL0027

Mr. Schenck's interpretation of the 3rd Sonata does not closely resemble the young Michelangeli's, being less dramatic and more cheerful. WoOs 61 and 60 are in approximately the same vein.

The Hammerklavier is successful, with the adagio holding my attention and tweaking my sentiments throughout. I am no longer capable of following the fugue very well, my hearing being sub-par, but it was good as far as I could tell.

The Ecossaisen (there are six of them, the longest being 25 seconds) are Beethoven's notion of how a Scottish contradance goes (the notes say). They make a nice encore.

I bought this CD less than a month ago, but already I have forgotten where.


----------

